# ~*Dragon Cave Eggs*~



## watercat8 (Mar 3, 2009)

<big>~*Dragon Cave Eggs*~</big>

Are you having trouble keeping your eggs from the Dragon Cave alive? 
Don't worry! Post them here and have other people click them!

*Edit: With the Pokemon egg rage (started by me) I thought is was about time to update the longest running thread based around clicking eggs. So, we now click any type of clickable signature!


----------



## MygL (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes yes I am T-T well mine in my siggy spoiler


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 3, 2009)

i clicked all of your adoptables ^^


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Mar 3, 2009)

I didn't click any of them

just wanted to let you know


----------



## Gnome (Mar 3, 2009)

Mine's the Bowser.


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 4, 2009)

leveled up!


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 4, 2009)

Any eggs that need help leveling up?


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello???


----------



## danny330 (Mar 5, 2009)

me click link in spoiler


----------



## danny330 (Mar 5, 2009)

correction its this link: http://dragcave.net/user/danny330


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 5, 2009)

i clicked all of your dragons ^^


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 7, 2009)

anyone need their eggs clicked?


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 7, 2009)

Clickity click! =D Ta-daaa!


----------



## Grawr (Mar 7, 2009)

I thought about just closing this, really.

But I'll move it to Brewsters.

I'm feeling overly kind this evening. Don't get too used to it.

_Topic Moved: Brewster's Cafe._


----------



## Gnome (Mar 7, 2009)

Why would you close it?  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## evilpancakes (Mar 8, 2009)

Mine are in siggy


----------



## Gallade526 (Mar 8, 2009)

myns in my sig

 |
 |
V


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 8, 2009)

Woah! i didn't notice it was moved! o well, eggs clicked!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 8, 2009)

Mine's in my spoiler. <3


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 8, 2009)

clicked ^^


----------



## Sab (Mar 8, 2009)

care to click mine plz =)


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 8, 2009)

All of your eggs have been clicked ^^


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 9, 2009)

I clicked yours! Click mine please? Especially the green one. Green is my favorite color so...yeah lol.


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 9, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> I clicked yours! Click mine please? Especially the green one. Green is my favorite color so...yeah lol.


I clicked all of yours!


----------



## Ricano (Mar 10, 2009)

i got some >.>


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 10, 2009)

Clicked! click mine?


----------



## evilpancakes (Mar 10, 2009)

Basiclly, if your dragon is under three days untill it dies, go here and sumbit it, it will hatch or grow quickly, it works for Eggs and Hatchlings


----------



## Ricano (Mar 10, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Clicked! click mine?


yup i clicked urs lol


----------



## royman6 (Mar 10, 2009)

click mine plz, i have never experenced a full grown dragon


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 10, 2009)

<big>Woo</big>,<small> eggs.
happy day.</small>


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 10, 2009)

all eggs clicked


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 10, 2009)

Clicked all of yours Watercat! I think I got your water one to grow up...lol Click mine please? The orange egg is so close!!!


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 10, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> Clicked all of yours Watercat! I think I got your water one to grow up...lol Click mine please? The orange egg is so close!!!


I clicked yours!


----------



## royman6 (Mar 10, 2009)

thx watercat, i clicked yours


----------



## royman6 (Mar 10, 2009)

i think i got your white one to grow up


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 10, 2009)

royman6 said:
			
		

> i think i got your white one to grow up


lol I hate that you can't tell if you got it to grow. It should say like "Thanks to your help this dragon has hatched/grown up!"


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks guys! ^^


----------



## royman6 (Mar 11, 2009)

nevermind(ignore this post)


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 11, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys! ^^


Clicked yours Watercat and Roy. Water cat. tell me when the egg that split down the middle hatches. It looks interesting.


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 11, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen them before, it's a 2 headed dragon, but the color varies. ^^


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 11, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Crenor402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wondered what egg made them. they are pretty cool.


----------



## evilpancakes (Mar 11, 2009)

I always want that egg, how did you get it


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 11, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> I always want that egg, how did you get it


Wait in the abandoned egg aria and click... FAST! ^^


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 11, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> I always want that egg, how did you get it


One of your hatchlings grew up! I clicked as many as my crappy laptop could take. That green dragon you have...is that the dragon that is sitting in pebbles when it is an egg? If so please click my green egg!!!


----------



## evilpancakes (Mar 11, 2009)

I dont know, I found it in the ohter option where you see the color of the egg, it was puke green to let you know, and ok I will


----------



## royman6 (Mar 12, 2009)

i have the same dragon as you evilpancakes, its the little one


----------



## royman6 (Mar 12, 2009)

off topic-i cant wait to get new eggs, i keep on seeing a bunch of cool ones


----------



## julezz (Mar 12, 2009)

click mine in my sig


----------



## royman6 (Mar 12, 2009)

does any body here know anything about that polka dot egg


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 12, 2009)

julien11 said:
			
		

> click mine in my sig


Clicked! ^^


----------



## royman6 (Mar 12, 2009)

when ever i go to the site it dosent load, also I cant see anybodys eggs, just the link


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 12, 2009)

royman6 said:
			
		

> when ever i go to the site it doesn't load, also I cant see anyone's eggs, just the ]It's the same problem for me


----------



## royman6 (Mar 12, 2009)

wonder why


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 12, 2009)

the site might be down


----------



## royman6 (Mar 13, 2009)

my dragons only have like 2 days left, i need clicks please


----------



## doggirl4 (Mar 13, 2009)

i clicked your eggs


----------



## evilpancakes (Mar 13, 2009)

royman6 said:
			
		

> does any body here know anything about that polka dot egg


I do, they are actully dinosaurs, and come in colors of red, blue, and green
And if your eggs/hatchling have less then 3 days to live, go here


----------



## doggirl4 (Mar 13, 2009)

PLZ CLICK MY EGGS


----------



## doggirl4 (Mar 13, 2009)

the pink one is going 2 die plz click


----------



## doggirl4 (Mar 13, 2009)

i think they are going to die


----------



## evilpancakes (Mar 13, 2009)

remeber, if it is under three days of living, post it here


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 13, 2009)

Clicked everyones! Click my GREEN ONE PLEASE! It will grow up into the earth dragon! Green=favorite color...earth=favorite element! See what I mean?


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 13, 2009)

Everyone! I am not constantly on clicking eggs! If I'm not on, post and wait because I will get to your egg! Also, all eggs clicked!


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 13, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Everyone! I am not constantly on clicking eggs! If I'm not on, post and wait because I will get to your egg! Also, all eggs clicked!


lol i think we know. Besides its not like you are the only one that can click the eggs. We understand that you won't be on 24/7 to click on faxe eggs. No one is.


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 13, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was just saying cuz doggirl was flippin out.


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 13, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Crenor402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what she seems to do whenever I see her post.


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 13, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh... ok


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 13, 2009)

Aren't the Polka Dot eggs the ones that grow into Yoshys?


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 13, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> Aren't the Polka Dot eggs the ones that grow into Yoshys?


lol, yes they are Dinos ^^


----------



## evilpancakes (Mar 13, 2009)

I really want one of them dinos


----------



## StbAn (Mar 13, 2009)

Level up mine


----------



## evilpancakes (Mar 13, 2009)

Done, and does anybody readf my posts?


----------



## pippy1 (Mar 13, 2009)

plz lvl up my eggs XD


----------



## evilpancakes (Mar 13, 2009)

Done


----------



## Nightbane (Mar 13, 2009)

I've Only got one left! PLease HELP HIM!!!


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 14, 2009)

All eggs leveled up! ^^


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 14, 2009)

Clicked all eggs! And I read your posts pancake.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh, this is a good idea, me likey


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 14, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Oh, this is a good idea, me likey


Thanks, I thought of the Idea back when my eggs kept dieing because no one would click them.


----------



## evilpancakes (Mar 14, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> Clicked all eggs! And I read your posts pancake.


Thx dude


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 14, 2009)

All eggs have been clickified!


----------



## royman6 (Mar 14, 2009)

i got new hatchlings, look


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 15, 2009)

royman6 said:
			
		

> i got new hatchlings, look


I can't see them, again. I think the dragon cave is having technical difficulties. -_-'


----------



## royman6 (Mar 15, 2009)

yea


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 15, 2009)

Ugh... so annoying...


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 15, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> royman6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TWO HEADED DRAGON!!!!!


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 15, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's female


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 15, 2009)

I want one of those. And the stone hatchling looks like a digimon. lol


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 15, 2009)

Ooooh, cool watercat its got two heads.

Woo, mine hatched


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 15, 2009)

Do you guys know what egg makes the frilled dragons.


----------



## evilpancakes (Mar 15, 2009)

The one with the orange on bottom and it says it has strange markings on it


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 15, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> The one with the orange on bottom and it says it has strange markings on it


I just got that one!


----------



## royman6 (Mar 15, 2009)

cool


----------



## evilpancakes (Mar 15, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, if you want to see it fully grown then check out my collection


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 15, 2009)

I thought the one with strange markings on it was the blue flying one like I have.


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 15, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> I thought the one with strange markings on it was the blue flying one like I have.


My 2 headed one had "strange marks" as well


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 15, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Crenor402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh great so that means they are hard to get. I want the frilled one so badly!!!


----------



## Ricano (Mar 15, 2009)

thanks everyone for making my eggs hatch lol


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> thanks everyone for making my eggs hatch lol


your welcome


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 15, 2009)

I got new eggs


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 15, 2009)

Is there a way to give someone an egg?


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 15, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> Is there a way to give someone an egg?


I don't think so


----------



## royman6 (Mar 16, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Crenor402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i agree


----------



## Hal (Mar 16, 2009)

Please Click


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 16, 2009)

clicked!


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hal said:
			
		

> Please Click


1.clicked
2.you can just put them in your sig


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 16, 2009)

Mine hatched  <333


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hal use this site

http://thedcfansite.com/emergency.php


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 16, 2009)

I love the Dragon Cave Fansite


----------



## evilpancakes (Mar 16, 2009)

O_O, I posted that site twice, and nobody noticed >(


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 16, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> O_O, I posted that site twice, and nobody noticed >(


We noticed we just never said anything.


----------



## evilpancakes (Mar 16, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O, sorry, I kinda freaked out on yinz


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah, I noticed I just had no need for it.


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 16, 2009)

question, if I have two of my dragons mate, is there a possibility for them to have an egg thats not either of there species? If so how do I even get them to mate?


----------



## evilpancakes (Mar 16, 2009)

I dont think so dude, I think it has to be one of the species


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 16, 2009)

oh...darn. Why do you think there are always so many white eggs in the abadonned area? I know I am chock full of questions but...yeah I don't really know the point to some of them.


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 16, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> oh...darn. Why do you think there are always so many white eggs in the abadonned area? I know I am chock full of questions but...yeah I don't really know the point to some of them.


Because people don't like white dragons? Idk


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 17, 2009)

HOORAY!!! THE SITE IS DOWN...AGAIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 17, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> HOORAY!!! THE SITE IS DOWN...AGAIN!!!!!!!!


Yeah, they've been going down a lot lately


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 18, 2009)

This thread is gonna die if they don't get the site back up!


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 18, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> This thread is gonna die if they don't get the site back up!


I guess it's 'cos so many people use it


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think it might be working again though.


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 19, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> I think it might be working again though.


kind of, but not completely


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 19, 2009)

Man! When all my dragons grow I can't get new eggs!


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 20, 2009)

lol, the site has been down fo so loge I missed my dragons growing. XD


----------



## evilpancakes (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree, what have they been doing


----------



## royman6 (Mar 20, 2009)

its a probolem with the host of the site or something


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 21, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> I agree, what have they been doing


sucking.....very badly. I can see the dragons here but when I go on the website it doesn't load.


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 21, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here -_-'


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 21, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Crenor402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost had it. But when I got to the cave there were absolutely no eggs there at all.


----------



## royman6 (Mar 24, 2009)

yay, sites back


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 24, 2009)

Mine are all hatched <3


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 24, 2009)

royman6 said:
			
		

> yay, sites back


and we can't get any eggs! HOORAY!!


----------



## evilpancakes (Mar 24, 2009)

why cant we?


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 24, 2009)

earlier today the "lag" monster was blocking the cave. now whenever you go to the cave there are no eggs there.


----------



## evilpancakes (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, I want some new eggs


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 24, 2009)

lol, took me a while to realize the site is back up, too bad we can't get any new eggs.


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 25, 2009)

*bump* <.< >.>


----------



## evilpancakes (Mar 26, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> too bad we can't get any new eggs.


Atcully, I think you can get more new eggs by breeding


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 27, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can, but no one wants a dragon they already have, lol


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah I want new dragons...


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 29, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> yeah I want new dragons...


We all do Crenor, we all do.


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 5, 2009)

LOOK AT MY SIG! NEW EGG!!!


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 5, 2009)

Yay, its back to working for new eggs


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 5, 2009)

I wanna get a new egg


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 5, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> I wanna get a new egg


then go man! GO!


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 5, 2009)

Finally! The site is back up!


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 6, 2009)

Watercat, why did you get another red dragon.


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 6, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> Watercat, why did you get another red dragon.


yeah, someone abandoned it, so i picked it up


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 6, 2009)

WAHOO I GOT SPECIAL EGGY!!!


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 6, 2009)

And it has been clicked


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 6, 2009)

Which egg is it


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 8, 2009)

oh god, not again. It's down... again!


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 9, 2009)

The site is fine


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 10, 2009)

It wasn't a little bit ago...


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 10, 2009)

I got the weather one and I got the two headed one like I have been trying for so friking long


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 10, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> I got the weather one and I got the two headed one like I have been trying for so friking long


ohhhh.... I haven't seen the new weather dragon, I might get my own. I got a silver dragon egg!


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 10, 2009)

I see that, I want that one too, but Im glad I finnally got the dragon I've been wanting


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 10, 2009)

yeah, the split dragons are hard to come by, but the gold dragons are even rarer


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 10, 2009)

Dude, I want that one more then the two headed


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 10, 2009)

Same!!! I almost hat one today!


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 11, 2009)

O yeah, I got a second one of the two headed dragons, and yours is gonna come out soon, all you have to do is wait


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 11, 2009)

It has been clicked. Look what I found. ^^


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 11, 2009)

Lucky,t ahts another dragon I want


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 11, 2009)

Please click My eggs and I'll click yours!


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 11, 2009)

You eggs have been clicked


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 11, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Please click My eggs and I'll click yours!


Clicked  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 11, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Click yours and Watercats!


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Draco. I need more people to click mt silver one or it might die :O


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 11, 2009)

Dude, you got 6 days, dont worry that much though, but go to dcfansite.com and put it in the hatchery if you really want it to hatch


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 11, 2009)

my frilled egg is almost dead and almost hatched! Plus I got the weather egg!!!


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 11, 2009)

Clicked all your egg and hactlings


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 11, 2009)

All dragons clicked!


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 12, 2009)

Sick dude, your one hatcling grew up, its so fricken awesome, and I got another weather egg


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 12, 2009)

Clicked evilpancakes and Crenor402 AND Watercat8's eggs


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 12, 2009)

Evilpancake how did you get 2 two headed dragon eggs!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 12, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> Evilpancake how did you get 2 two headed dragon eggs!?!?!?!?!?!


You need to find them


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 12, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> Evilpancake how did you get 2 two headed dragon eggs!?!?!?!?!?!


I guess I got lucky, I have been looking for this type of egg for while now


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 12, 2009)

can you.. eh... click my egg or something?


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 12, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> can you.. eh... click my egg or something?


I did and put him in the emergency room on thdcfansite.com since it has less then 3 days to live(has 4 hours) and it is sure to hatch now


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 12, 2009)

PLEASE CLICK MY HATCHLINGS! They are almost dead and dcfansite is down.


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2009)

Please click my eggs! They haven't got many...


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 18, 2009)

Your eggs have been clicked!


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Apr 18, 2009)

oh i didn't know about this one opps srry


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Your eggs have been clicked!


Awesome thanks!


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 18, 2009)

spazmaster1996 said:
			
		

> oh i didn't know about this one opps srry


It's ok, your eggs have been clicked


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Apr 18, 2009)

thx i click ur just now


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 18, 2009)

Watercat, your adults look sick(as in awesome)


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 18, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> Watercat, your adults look sick(as in awesome)


Thanks! I can't find any eggs that I don't already have, lol.


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they are awesome!


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2009)

um, how do you find out what an eggs parents are?


----------



## Robin (Apr 19, 2009)

I will probably make a forum for dragon eggs... I will post here and in the advertisements when I do!


----------



## moon soul (Apr 19, 2009)

please click on my eggs i really want them to grow


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 19, 2009)

lol I think I almost got a yoshi egg. It said "its smaller than most eggs". Someone else got it....


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 19, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> lol I think I almost got a yoshi egg. It said "its smaller than most eggs". Someone else got it....


No, that would have been a chicken egg! lol

@moon soul: clicked!


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 19, 2009)

In my sig ^_^


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 19, 2009)

The spring dragons are cool!


----------



## Horus (Apr 19, 2009)

click mai pokemon plawks


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 20, 2009)

Clicketeh Clicketeh! On mine nao!


----------



## moon soul (Apr 20, 2009)

please start clicking!


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 20, 2009)

All eggs clicked!


----------



## moon soul (Apr 20, 2009)

hi please can you click on my eggs this is the first time i have ever had eggs 
thanks!


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Apr 20, 2009)

Nvm. Deleted message.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 20, 2009)

moon soul said:
			
		

> hi please can you click on my eggs this is the first time i have ever had eggs
> thanks!


Clicked!!

Anyone else's?


----------



## Robin (Apr 20, 2009)

Can you click mine?


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 20, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Can you click mine?


Clicked. Care to do the same for mine?


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 20, 2009)

Yours are clicked Draco Roar!


----------



## Robin (Apr 20, 2009)

yep no problem, i will click yours Draco!


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 20, 2009)

I got 3 new eggs, and I also edited my siggy so you can see the weather dragons, but I only got 2/4


----------



## Robin (Apr 20, 2009)

I will click yours

Please click mine!


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 20, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> I will click yours
> 
> Please click mine!


Actully, yours dont need clicked cause they will hatch soon


----------



## Robin (Apr 20, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really, like how soon?


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 20, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More then one day, just be patient


----------



## Robin (Apr 21, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, thanks!


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 21, 2009)

Dracoroar how did you get 5 eggs?


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 21, 2009)

Please click mine ^_^


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 21, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> Dracoroar how did you get 5 eggs?


You pick 4 eggs from the cave place, then you have two dragons breed then you get a fifth one


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Apr 22, 2009)

plz plz plz my eggs will die in three days i needevryone to click them plz!


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2009)

Can people please help and click my new eggs?


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok, all of the eggs have been clicked.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 22, 2009)

Click mine please


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Apr 23, 2009)

can some one plz click my unhached egss plz they only got two days leaved =(


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Apr 23, 2009)

yay one just grew up


----------



## Robin (Apr 23, 2009)

Woop, my eggs have hatched, so i got some new ones!


----------



## Robin (Apr 26, 2009)

Can you click my eggs please!


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

I found Yoshis in the wilderness =D Check them out. They are soo cool!


----------



## Robin (Apr 26, 2009)

I want Yoshis!!!!


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 26, 2009)

Ack! Sorry, I haven't been on TBT for a while!(Ever since those trolls were on here spamming I tried to stay away >.>) All eggs have been clicked!


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 26, 2009)

In the spoiler click mine please!!!


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 26, 2009)

Has been clicked.


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 26, 2009)

new dragon! Then I have pretty much all the common ones.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

Clicked your dragon! 

EDIT: It wont let m. conection error or summin!


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 26, 2009)

Every time I click on a rare egg it says "You can't seem to find the egg/hatchling in this area." WHAT DOES THAT MEAN!!!

P.S. FINALLY GOT A REALLY SPECIAL EGGY!!!


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 26, 2009)

I think you got some from the new generation.


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 26, 2009)

There is a new generation? That would explain why I have been seeing a bunch of rare eggs then.


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah, I think they are.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 26, 2009)

CLICKY PLEASE!!! IN THE SPOILER!!!


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 26, 2009)

Your dragon is all grown up. It doesn't need to be clicked.


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 26, 2009)

They brought up the limit on the amount of eggs you can have!


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 26, 2009)

so clicky please!!! in spoiler!!!


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 26, 2009)

jrrj you don't have any eggs that need to be clicked


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 26, 2009)

Awesome, neww eggs, I got two of them I cant wait to see thme as adults


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 26, 2009)

Watercat I failed so many times trying to get that egg! But anyway now the limit is 5 eggs/hatchlings at once.


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 26, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> Watercat I failed so many times trying to get that egg! But anyway now the limit is 5 eggs/hatchlings at once.


I faild trying to get all of the eggs that you have XD


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 26, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Crenor402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I just kept refreshing the abandoned and cave areas and I got REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY lucky!


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 26, 2009)

I just got a new hatching!


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 26, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> I just got a new hatching!


thats an egg...XD

EDIT:Oh nevermind. I just checked your page. I saw a hatchling like that except it was purple.


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow, where did you find it?


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 26, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look again :3


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 26, 2009)

Click please i got new egg


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 26, 2009)

clicked!


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 26, 2009)

Watercat how did your egg get so many clicks already!?!?!?!


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 26, 2009)

Idk, the eggs were probably clicked before I got them.


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 26, 2009)

LOL watercat, you got all the eggs I failed at getting


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 26, 2009)

and you got all the eggs I failed to get XD


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 26, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> and you got all the eggs I failed to get XD


Hooray! We are failure friends!!!


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Apr 27, 2009)

plz click mine they only got 3 days leaved till death


----------



## Robin (Apr 27, 2009)

My eggs died.


----------



## Majora (Apr 27, 2009)

Someone please clich these eggs!IThey


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 27, 2009)

New eggs! Please Click


----------



## Majora (Apr 27, 2009)

I clicked your.
Please click mine.


----------



## Majora (Apr 27, 2009)

No1 clicked them... : (


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 27, 2009)

Clicked yours, Majora


----------



## Majora (Apr 27, 2009)

YA,thanks!


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 27, 2009)

OK! All of them have been clicked! Also, spazmaster, you should probably put your eggs in the Emergancy Room at the Dragon Cave fansite.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 27, 2009)

New Special Egg! Please Click! Thanks! I'll click yours (;


----------



## Majora (Apr 27, 2009)

Emergenci Room fails.There are too many dragoons.


----------



## Majora (Apr 27, 2009)

And clicked yours.-


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 27, 2009)

Clicked yours, Majora =D


----------



## Robin (Apr 27, 2009)

Please click my eggs


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 27, 2009)

All eggs have been clicked.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 27, 2009)

Clicked yours Robin!


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 27, 2009)

please click my new ones. It doesn't look like they are getting many clicks.


----------



## Robin (Apr 27, 2009)

I will click if you click mine


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 27, 2009)

Your eggs have been clicked! I thought of a really unfair way to get more eggs. Make multiple accounts, get an egg, and take the URL code.  I am sure other people are already using it but I wonder if it actually works.


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 27, 2009)

Majora said:
			
		

> Emergenci Room fails.There are too many dragoons.


It doesnt fail, every time my dragons were bout to die it help them grow up in about an hour or less


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 27, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> Majora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I always use that. IT WORKS GREAT! Which reminds me, evilpancakes, your Two-Headed hatchling is almost ready for the ER!


----------



## fitzy (Apr 27, 2009)

I clicked the ones outside the spoiler.^^


----------



## Majora (Apr 28, 2009)

Clicked all.You clickmine again?


----------



## Majora (Apr 28, 2009)

And why can


----------



## 'A'_to_the_'C' (Apr 28, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> I didn't click any of them
> 
> just wanted to let you know


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 28, 2009)

Majora said:
			
		

> And why can


----------



## Robin (Apr 29, 2009)

Please click my dragons/eggs!


----------



## Majora (Apr 29, 2009)

I clicked all.
Mines ready to atch.
please click.


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 29, 2009)

Clicked!


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 29, 2009)

DARN MY EGGIES! HATCH!


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 29, 2009)

For some reason I can get more eggs but I have only 3, but I do have 2 dead one,s could that be tghe reason


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 29, 2009)

Please lvl mine!!! ^_^


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 29, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> For some reason I can get more eggs but I have only 3, but I do have 2 dead one,s could that be tghe reason


I don't think so. I have 1 dead egg, but I still have 5 babies. 

EDIT: BREAKING NEWS! He he...not really. But the limit has been raised to 6!!!

EDIT 2:nevermind... ):


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Apr 30, 2009)

help me!!!! my hatching will die in 2 hours!!!!! PLZ CLICK


----------



## Majora (Apr 30, 2009)

All things clicked.
Myy drag is totallyy cute now!EEEEEEEZZZZZZ!Cute!


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 30, 2009)

Finally my eggs hatched!


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 30, 2009)

Click mine please its in my spoiler


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 30, 2009)

Clicked yours. Click mine?


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 30, 2009)

CLicked yours click mine\????


----------



## Majora (May 2, 2009)

New special eggs!Don


----------



## Majora (May 3, 2009)

Someone click them?


----------



## Majora (May 3, 2009)

Whoa!Look at this dragon!





Do I know it?It looks familar...


----------



## Majora (May 3, 2009)

Or this one.How can I get dino dragons?After much feeding...?


----------



## sarahbear (May 3, 2009)

Majora said:
			
		

> Whoa!Look at this dragon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like a yoshi. Haha.


----------



## Crenor402 (May 3, 2009)

I think they are chicken eggs.


----------



## Majora (May 3, 2009)

Actuallycute.
AND CLICK MA EGGS!


----------



## watercat8 (May 3, 2009)

Bah... sorry people, I've been sick with some kind of flu for the past two days. All eggs are now clicked.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 3, 2009)

Please click in spoiler


----------



## Crenor402 (May 3, 2009)

HOORAY FOR NEW EGGS!


----------



## Sarah (May 3, 2009)

Please. =3


----------



## Kaya Kawaii (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Kaya Kawaii (May 3, 2009)

hatch them please


----------



## evilpancakes (May 3, 2009)

Majora said:
			
		

> Or this one.How can I get dino dragons?After much feeding...?


Actully, they come in eggs with white spots


----------



## Majora (May 4, 2009)

Someone click mine?
I clicked all the eggs on this page.


----------



## watercat8 (May 4, 2009)

Clicked all eggs. *cough*


----------



## Majora (May 4, 2009)

Hmmmmmm,I think it


----------



## watercat8 (May 4, 2009)

Majora said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm,I think it


----------



## Crenor402 (May 4, 2009)

Watercat, how are you feeling?


----------



## Hyypershadow (May 4, 2009)

click my eggs and they will wuv you forever!!!!!


----------



## Hyypershadow (May 4, 2009)

please just click them theyre so lonly!!!!!


----------



## watercat8 (May 4, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> Watercat, how are you feeling?


Still sick, but I don't like being quarantined. So when I have the time I sneak onto the computer.

@Hyypershadow: Eggs clicked.


----------



## Majora (May 5, 2009)

Ok,clicked.
Who clicks mine?


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 5, 2009)

plz click mine my last lot died :'(


----------



## Robin (May 5, 2009)

Please click my eggs!

I clicked yours spazmaster


----------



## Majora (May 5, 2009)

I click yous every day cuz I always see you random :b
Plz Clickmine.


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 5, 2009)

k i click urs


----------



## Robin (May 5, 2009)

I clicked your Majora

Please click mine!


----------



## watercat8 (May 5, 2009)

clicked!


----------



## Majora (May 5, 2009)

Lolz click.


----------



## Majora (May 5, 2009)

Oh,my eggys hatch!


----------



## Soruigi (May 5, 2009)

Please click! my eggs only have 7 days to live! xP
BUT REALLY CLICK ON MY HATCHLING! IT only has 4 days to live (and counting)


----------



## evilpancakes (May 5, 2009)

Soruigi said:
			
		

> Please click! my eggs only have 7 days to live! xP
> BUT REALLY CLICK ON MY HATCHLING! IT only has 4 days to live (and counting)


Dude, whenever you first get a egg, they always start with 7days


----------



## Sarah (May 5, 2009)

Please click mine! I've click everyone's on the past few pages!


----------



## acfreak (May 5, 2009)

pls click mine im clicking practicly everyone


----------



## acfreak (May 5, 2009)

I clicked urs Sarah! can u click mine?


----------



## Majora (May 6, 2009)

All clicked.
Click mine I want them to grow upo!


----------



## Majora (May 6, 2009)

Yay,Chicken egg!


----------



## acfreak (May 6, 2009)

Someone please click my eggs only 6 days left!


----------



## Majora (May 6, 2009)

What means only?
Clicked but that


----------



## Majora (May 6, 2009)

Woohoo!Next special egg!


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 6, 2009)

i've click all urs can u click mine  PLZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## watercat8 (May 6, 2009)

All eggs clicked!


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 6, 2009)

thx man i click urs!


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 6, 2009)

thay only got 23 hours to live HELP


----------



## Majora (May 6, 2009)

Clicked your watercat and spazmaster,you clicked mine?


----------



## Growl (May 6, 2009)

Click my eggs and I will click your just tell me if you did.


----------



## DevilGopher (May 6, 2009)

please click


----------



## Growl (May 6, 2009)

I've clicked every1s from page 33 to here so click mine pls!


----------



## watercat8 (May 6, 2009)

clicked.


----------



## Majora (May 6, 2009)

Clicked,plz clickmine!
No1 clicked tem yet.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 6, 2009)

Click mine please in spoiler


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 6, 2009)

oh whoops srry hes grown ^_^


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 6, 2009)

mine have only got till tomoz to live plz help them


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 6, 2009)

Clicked yours click mine please in spoiler


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 6, 2009)

k


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 6, 2009)

done and yay one of them grew up plz keep clicking them cos they wil die tomoz


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 6, 2009)

Click mine please


----------



## DevilGopher (May 6, 2009)

im clicking ppls lease click mine!


----------



## watercat8 (May 6, 2009)

_All are clicked._


----------



## DevilGopher (May 6, 2009)

ty!


----------



## DevilGopher (May 6, 2009)

bump cmon pl post and i click urs i u click mine =D


----------



## DevilGopher (May 6, 2009)

u know u want to post!


----------



## DevilGopher (May 6, 2009)

bump pplz! cmon ill trade click


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 6, 2009)

Clicky please!!!! ^_^


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 6, 2009)

Click mine please


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 6, 2009)

CLIX PLOX!!!


----------



## Pokeman (May 6, 2009)

i got my first eggs. some one click


----------



## acfreak (May 6, 2009)

som1 click mine me clicked alot of pple


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 6, 2009)

Clicked yours click mine???
In spoiler


----------



## acfreak (May 6, 2009)

yes i clicked urs


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 6, 2009)

CLICK OURS PEOPLE!!! XD :'(


----------



## DevilGopher (May 6, 2009)

i clicked all urs! click mine please!


----------



## Pokeman (May 6, 2009)

i clicked urs


----------



## watercat8 (May 6, 2009)

_All eggs have been clicked!_


----------



## DevilGopher (May 6, 2009)

ty! btw great idea!


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 6, 2009)

Yes Good idea btw CLICK MINE


----------



## John102 (May 6, 2009)

click mine!.........oh,wait.........nvm

CLICK MY BRAWL CARD!


----------



## acfreak (May 6, 2009)

I have new egg pls click!


----------



## evilpancakes (May 6, 2009)

Guys, remember about the dc fansite


----------



## DevilGopher (May 6, 2009)

i lvled ur cards now click my eggs plz


----------



## acfreak (May 6, 2009)

clicked ur cards can u click my eggs?


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 6, 2009)

Click please no longer in spoiler on top spoiler so yeah click please


----------



## Pokeman (May 6, 2009)

hey i clicked yours click mine.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 6, 2009)

CLIX


----------



## Soruigi (May 6, 2009)

CLICK ON MINE NOW!
my hatchling will die this Friday! help him live!
(oh, and also click on eggs too. xP)


----------



## acfreak (May 6, 2009)

k i clicked urs pls click mine!


----------



## DevilGopher (May 7, 2009)

i clicked all urs ppl plz click mine!


----------



## DevilGopher (May 7, 2009)

cmon ppl click and i click urs!


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 7, 2009)

yay me!!!! my dragons grew up with only a few hours leved to lie thx 4 ur help giys


----------



## Majora (May 7, 2009)

*Click*
Now it


----------



## DevilGopher (May 7, 2009)

clicked! click mine plz =D


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 7, 2009)

eggs: click us
jrrj15: Please!!!


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 7, 2009)

Click please!!! they r dieing as we speak (lol)


----------



## Sarah (May 7, 2009)

I clicked every ones eggs. 

Now it's your turn. ^_~


----------



## Elliot (May 7, 2009)

I clicked everyone  My eggs died so yeah. I have none.


----------



## watercat8 (May 7, 2009)

_Has this turned into a game within the 3 hours I was gone?_


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 7, 2009)

CLICK!!!


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 7, 2009)

Please mine have like 5days left!!!


----------



## John102 (May 7, 2009)

jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Please mine have like 5days left!!!


i clicked all of yours, click on my cards.  :veryhappy:


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 7, 2009)

http://dragcave.net/user/tinkerbita
Click all the non-adults please


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 7, 2009)

clicked click mine please


----------



## DevilGopher (May 7, 2009)

all clicked click mine plz... btw jr 5 days is plenty


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 7, 2009)

NO ITS NOT LOL CLICK


----------



## Pokeman (May 7, 2009)

i clicked yours bita click mine.    

how long does it take for them to hatch?

and jrrj15 calm down plz.


----------



## DevilGopher (May 7, 2009)

400th ost on this =D please click


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 7, 2009)

Actually ur 401st post lol anyways CLICK lol


----------



## acfreak (May 7, 2009)

Someone click my eggs 5 days left!


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 7, 2009)

Clicked ALL of yours!!!


----------



## acfreak (May 7, 2009)

CLICKED URS


----------



## Pokeman (May 7, 2009)

clicked urs


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 7, 2009)

Clicked yours


----------



## acfreak (May 7, 2009)

Someone pls click mine clicked all of urs!


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 8, 2009)

can some people click my hatchlings i would be very happy if u would =D


----------



## Majora (May 8, 2009)

Lol clicked.
Someone click mine.


----------



## watercat8 (May 8, 2009)

All eggs clicked!


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 8, 2009)

Clicked click mine please ^_^


----------



## DevilGopher (May 8, 2009)

yay my first crakc! (all clicked click mine plz!)


----------



## Majora (May 8, 2009)

Clicked.
Now you


----------



## DevilGopher (May 8, 2009)

ones about to hatcch majora! =D (well sorta =P)


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 8, 2009)

Clicked click mine plz


----------



## acfreak (May 8, 2009)

PLS CLICK MEH EGGS!!


----------



## DevilGopher (May 8, 2009)

almost hatched!


----------



## acfreak (May 8, 2009)

me clicked all of urs can u click mine>?


----------



## DevilGopher (May 8, 2009)

cmon guys they all so close!


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 8, 2009)

http://dragcave.net/view/ODy4
help theres only 3 days for it D:


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 8, 2009)

Click plz!!!


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 8, 2009)

5 days is enough jrrj15
i only got 3 days 
this monday the will be dead...
if you dont click


----------



## Soruigi (May 8, 2009)

CLICK MINE NOW!!!!!!
my hatchling has only 20 hours to live as I reply! YOU MUST SAVE HIM!!!!
oh, and click on the eggs too......xP


----------



## acfreak (May 8, 2009)

someone pls click mine! i clicked all of urs


----------



## acfreak (May 8, 2009)

someone please click my egg only 3 days left!!!


----------



## DevilGopher (May 8, 2009)

click please ur all clicked


----------



## DevilGopher (May 8, 2009)

bump!


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 9, 2009)

Click plox


----------



## Majora (May 9, 2009)

Clicked,some of them are close before hatching now.
And click mine,plz.


----------



## DevilGopher (May 9, 2009)

Bump again ur all clicked


----------



## Majora (May 9, 2009)

Thanks,they


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 9, 2009)

Click please


----------



## Majora (May 9, 2009)

First,click mine.
Oh,wooopsy.Yors clicked!


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 9, 2009)

i click all click mine plox


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 9, 2009)

Click please ALMOST OPEN!!!


----------



## DevilGopher (May 9, 2009)

cmon ppl i almost hatched i clicked all!


----------



## Pokeman (May 9, 2009)

i clicked yours clicks mine ones almost hatched, 3 days left!


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 9, 2009)

Clicked please click mine


----------



## DevilGopher (May 9, 2009)

click plz!


----------



## acfreak (May 9, 2009)

OO yay one of them hatched! but pls click my other ones


----------



## Sarah (May 9, 2009)

I clicked lots. Click mine please?..


----------



## acfreak (May 9, 2009)

clicked urs


----------



## acfreak (May 9, 2009)

PLS CLICK ME EGGS!


----------



## Pokeman (May 9, 2009)

clicked your click mine


----------



## acfreak (May 9, 2009)

clicked


----------



## Majora (May 9, 2009)

Ok,clicked.
Hope you


----------



## Robin (May 9, 2009)

Please click mine!


----------



## Majora (May 9, 2009)

Ya,the


----------



## watercat8 (May 9, 2009)

_After 3 pages, I clicked all of the eggs. _


----------



## watercat8 (May 9, 2009)

Majora said:
			
		

> Ya,the


----------



## Majora (May 9, 2009)

Clicked them TKD


----------



## Majora (May 9, 2009)

I saw a egg that had the third size of the others...


----------



## Pokeman (May 9, 2009)

i clicked yourses clicks mine. how many clicks does it take?


----------



## Majora (May 9, 2009)

Click + IDK


----------



## Majora (May 9, 2009)

Clik them for bush!


----------



## acfreak (May 9, 2009)

click mine pls clicked u guys


----------



## watercat8 (May 9, 2009)

_@ acfreak- clicked!

@ majora- It might be a new breed, I haven't seen them._


----------



## DevilGopher (May 9, 2009)

all clicked click mine plz


----------



## acfreak (May 9, 2009)

clicked devilgopher


----------



## DevilGopher (May 9, 2009)

ty i clicked yours!


----------



## watercat8 (May 9, 2009)

clicked! ^^


----------



## acfreak (May 9, 2009)

clicked urs watercat8


----------



## Pokeman (May 9, 2009)

yea! my first egg hatched!!!!!    clicks mine pls


----------



## acfreak (May 9, 2009)

clicked


----------



## Pokeman (May 9, 2009)

i got a new egg so click that to and hatchling


----------



## acfreak (May 9, 2009)

clicked


----------



## DevilGopher (May 9, 2009)

i have never had a hatchling xD


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 9, 2009)

clicked ^^


----------



## Pokeman (May 9, 2009)

hmmm, thats a problem


----------



## watercat8 (May 9, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> hmmm, thats a problem


_What's a problem?_


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 9, 2009)

Clicked click mine please


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 9, 2009)

YAY
I finally got spring egg!
And some other ones...
XD
Feel free to click


----------



## acfreak (May 9, 2009)

pple pls click mine!!


----------



## watercat8 (May 9, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> YAY
> I finally got spring egg!
> And some other ones...
> XD
> Feel free to click


clicked!


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 9, 2009)

mine are in sig, please click the water one because it might die soon.


----------



## Pokeman (May 9, 2009)

i clicked yours click mine


----------



## DevilGopher (May 9, 2009)

all clicked click mine lz


----------



## evilpancakes (May 9, 2009)

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> all clicked click mine lz


your dont need clicked, just wait untill they are past 3.5 days and they will hatch into hatclings


----------



## Pokeman (May 9, 2009)

yea but still itle be niced for them to be clicked


----------



## watercat8 (May 9, 2009)

thegamerocker said:
			
		

> mine are in sig, please click the water one because it might die soon.


_You should put them in The Emergancy Room._


----------



## DevilGopher (May 9, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how many clicks does it even take to get to the biggest hole?


----------



## Pokeman (May 9, 2009)

after about 3 days or so


----------



## Pokeman (May 9, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> thegamerocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how does it work?


----------



## evilpancakes (May 9, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you go there there are instructions


----------



## Pokeman (May 9, 2009)

mmm, indeed there r


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 9, 2009)

Click mine please


----------



## Pokeman (May 9, 2009)

your eggs are going to hatch some time between tonight and early tomorrow.
i clicked

click mines


----------



## acfreak (May 9, 2009)

yay ones abou to hatch! pls click miine clicked everyones


----------



## DevilGopher (May 9, 2009)

yay one finnaly hatched!please click hatchling


----------



## acfreak (May 9, 2009)

me clicked


----------



## Pokeman (May 10, 2009)

yay! another hatched!


----------



## acfreak (May 10, 2009)

Pls click me eggs


----------



## Pokeman (May 10, 2009)

mesa did


----------



## acfreak (May 10, 2009)

thx mesa clicked urs


----------



## acfreak (May 10, 2009)

pls click


----------



## Robin (May 10, 2009)

Please click mine!


----------



## Majora (May 10, 2009)

Ok,clicked.
Click mine.


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 10, 2009)

i've cilck all from this page and the last plz click mine


----------



## DevilGopher (May 10, 2009)

click lz i got a bunch of hatchlings!

(all clicked)


----------



## acfreak (May 10, 2009)

Yay all of them hatched! pls click! all clicked


----------



## Pokeman (May 10, 2009)

mines hatched 2!!!!!!  i clicked click mine especially the eggs.     you can still get more eggs.


----------



## acfreak (May 10, 2009)

Awesome im going to get another egg right now=D


----------



## acfreak (May 10, 2009)

=< it wont letme pls click meh eggs


----------



## Pokeman (May 10, 2009)

what do u meen it wont let you?


----------



## Majora (May 10, 2009)

Clicked,clicky?Click your clicky click youmineplz?


----------



## Pokeman (May 10, 2009)

i clicked click mines


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 11, 2009)

plz click mine only 1 day leaved ='{


----------



## Majora (May 11, 2009)

Clicked,mine are good growing.


----------



## Sarah (May 11, 2009)

Please click mine.


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 11, 2009)

click mine plox!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 11, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Please click mine.


Yours don't need to grow anymore =D


----------



## Draco Roar (May 11, 2009)

spazmaster1996 said:
			
		

> click mine pl0x!


Clicked!


----------



## Sarah (May 11, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orlynao? o:


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 11, 2009)

Click please


----------



## Robin (May 11, 2009)

Please click mine!


----------



## watercat8 (May 11, 2009)

All eggs have been clicked! Click my pokemon eggs! Their so close to hatching!


----------



## acfreak (May 11, 2009)

plz click mine! clicked all of urs


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 11, 2009)

click mine plox


----------



## KingofHearts (May 11, 2009)

Click mine okey?


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 11, 2009)

Click please


----------



## Majora (May 12, 2009)

Hm,they are getting wings...
Someone click?


----------



## Robin (May 12, 2009)

Please click my eggs.


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 12, 2009)

plz mine only have  a few hours leaved plz plz plz plz i can't handel more dead hatchlings PLZZZ!!!!!!


----------



## evilpancakes (May 12, 2009)

Holy crap, I GOT A DINO, HELP IT OUT PLEASE IW ANNA MAKE SURE THIS ONE GROWS


----------



## Helen (May 12, 2009)

Hi!


----------



## watercat8 (May 12, 2009)

All eggs clicked!

@ Helen: Hi!


----------



## DevilGopher (May 12, 2009)

omg guys mine are gonna die soon =( click please! (all clicked)


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 12, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> Holy crap, I GOT A DINO, HELP IT OUT PLEASE IW ANNA MAKE SURE THIS ONE GROWS


:O
cool
I clicked B)


----------



## evilpancakes (May 12, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ty, I clicked yours


----------



## Majora (May 13, 2009)

lol lucky,I clicked.
Click mine.


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 13, 2009)

plz plz plz!!!! click mine they will die in 5 HOURS PLZ HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pokeman (May 13, 2009)

put them in the daycare http://www.thedcfansite.com/daycareform.php

click mines


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 13, 2009)

plz click the other hatlings/eggs the hatchings only got 3 hours leaved to live!!!!


----------



## Majora (May 13, 2009)

I  clicked them.
There


----------



## watercat8 (May 13, 2009)

_All eggs clicked!_


----------



## moon soul (May 13, 2009)

Hi!
Please click my eggs and hatchlings i really want them to grow


----------



## Majora (May 13, 2009)

Firstone who clicked,yayaya


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 13, 2009)

:'( help my hatchlings plz!!!!!!!!!  :'(


----------



## Majora (May 13, 2009)

I can


----------



## DevilGopher (May 13, 2009)

omg guys ty so much 2 of my hatchlings are dragons now plz click my others!


----------



## Robin (May 14, 2009)

Please click mine!


----------



## watercat8 (May 14, 2009)

Clicked! Click my pokemans!


----------



## acfreak (May 14, 2009)

YAY my dragons are adults!!!!!!!


----------



## DevilGopher (May 14, 2009)

gratz! click mine plz! got new ones


----------



## Pokeman (May 14, 2009)

hey clickes mines, i clicked yours


----------



## Pokeman (May 15, 2009)

hey my dragon!   well if you have noticed i did not mind much nor i do not mind at all of the names a i chose for those that of a different gender. i dont care for the gender, the fact is i named them


----------



## DevilGopher (May 15, 2009)

clicked!


----------



## Majora (May 15, 2009)

Wow,I got a white golden egg!
Please click it!


----------



## Majora (May 15, 2009)

Hehe...I loged in on a mario forum and made a topic.


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 15, 2009)

plz click my eggs dude and dudets


----------



## Pokeman (May 15, 2009)

yea the have grown up!!!!!!!!!!!! i gots mores http://dragcave.net/user/Snackfast


----------



## DevilGopher (May 15, 2009)

all clicked now mine plz! 4 days!


----------



## watercat8 (May 15, 2009)

Eggs clicked!


----------



## DevilGopher (May 15, 2009)

ty!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 15, 2009)

Click my internets and I'll click your eggs.


----------



## DevilGopher (May 15, 2009)

clicked xela


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 15, 2009)

Thanks ben. I clicked all your eggs. All I have to do is click them right? Don't gotta register?


----------



## DevilGopher (May 15, 2009)

nope lol xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 15, 2009)

K good, I clicked them


----------



## 4861 (May 15, 2009)

Why does everyone want people to click on those dragons?


----------



## watercat8 (May 15, 2009)

animalX said:
			
		

> Why does everyone want people to click on those dragons?


_So that they evolve!_


----------



## DevilGopher (May 15, 2009)

got some pokemons now =D click plz!


----------



## DevilGopher (May 15, 2009)

my firt crack in pokemon egg =O


----------



## DevilGopher (May 15, 2009)

cmon pplz!


----------



## DevilGopher (May 15, 2009)

last bump 4 the night


----------



## Majora (May 16, 2009)

Clicked all in the last two pages and the internet of xela.
Click mine plz guys.


----------



## Majora (May 16, 2009)

Woo,I got a hatchling.
It was already one when I found it.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 16, 2009)

All eggs clicked
Please click mine


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 16, 2009)

plz click mine they don't got long to live!


----------



## Majora (May 16, 2009)

Ok,Iclicked yours spaz.
But please click mine,too.


----------



## DevilGopher (May 16, 2009)

all clicked!btw for the pokemon u have to say warm it up or feed berry when u get to the page


----------



## Pokeman (May 16, 2009)

i clicked the eggs before this and on this page. click mine


----------



## DevilGopher (May 16, 2009)

all clicked!


----------



## Majora (May 16, 2009)

Some of you don


----------



## Majora (May 16, 2009)

There just lien


----------



## Robin (May 16, 2009)

Clicked.

Please click mine!


----------



## Majora (May 16, 2009)

Ok,I clicked all twice now but doesn


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 16, 2009)

all eggs, hatchings,chickens click and pokeon warmed up 


plz click mine they almoust hatched


----------



## Robin (May 16, 2009)

All clicked. 

Please click mine!


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 16, 2009)

Clicked the ones on the page before.

I used to have a Dragon Cave, but got bored of it. "/


----------



## watercat8 (May 16, 2009)

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Clicked the ones on the page before.
> 
> I used to have a Dragon Cave, but got bored of it. "/


_Switched to Pokemans like me? xP_


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 16, 2009)

Pokeymans are nice. :3

I named my Bidoof... Pritty. o.o

Don't ask why


----------



## DevilGopher (May 17, 2009)

all clicked!


----------



## Majora (May 17, 2009)

All eggs clicked.
Clicky plz?


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 17, 2009)

clicky bobicky please


----------



## Majora (May 17, 2009)

Ok,clicked.


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 17, 2009)

thx can u click mine plz i got lots a new ones


----------



## Majora (May 17, 2009)

I clicked them : )


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 17, 2009)

thx


----------



## Majora (May 18, 2009)

Ok,clicked again.
Click mine


----------



## Pokeman (May 18, 2009)

please click mines


----------



## Majora (May 19, 2009)

Clicked pokeboy.
Click the new hatchlings and the egg.


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 19, 2009)

plz click mine


----------



## Majora (May 19, 2009)

If you would click mine.


----------



## watercat8 (May 19, 2009)

all dragon eggs clicked!


----------



## Pokeman (May 19, 2009)

they all hatched! clicks mines


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 19, 2009)

you guys can click mine!


----------



## Majora (May 21, 2009)

Ican


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 21, 2009)

Click pokemon eggs please.


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 21, 2009)

click mine aswell plz they allmost hached and growen!!!! =>


----------



## Majora (May 21, 2009)

Clicked.
Click the cuties,NAO!


----------



## Majora (May 21, 2009)

Hey,spazmaster.
I made the last click for your white dragon to grow up!


----------



## Majora (May 21, 2009)

And let the blue one hatched by me..
I


----------



## Majora (May 21, 2009)

Um,where


----------



## Robin (May 21, 2009)

Clicked yours Majora.

Please click mine!


----------



## Majora (May 21, 2009)

OMG dino and paper dragon.
Ur lucky.I clicked too


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 21, 2009)

thx 4 clicken giys =>


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 22, 2009)

Can you click all my eggs please???


----------



## Pokeman (May 22, 2009)

can you click mines?   i cant get a stupid strip dragon


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 22, 2009)

all my dragons are in the Sig. please click the hatchings!


----------



## Majora (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for clicking guys!!!
I clicked all.U click the hatlich one?


----------



## Majora (May 24, 2009)

Woooo,new adult dragon!


----------



## Majora (May 24, 2009)

I


----------



## watercat8 (May 25, 2009)

_All eggs clicked and edit!_


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 25, 2009)

Help all of mine!!! please


----------



## Majora (May 25, 2009)

I promise, I always want to click the poke eggs but the computer never load the site.
Sorry guys.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 25, 2009)

then click dragon?


----------



## Majora (May 25, 2009)

I did that!


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 25, 2009)

i really need people to click my dragon hatching's. they might die soon and i want the black and gray ones to survive to breed.


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2009)

Please click my dragons! They need your attention!


----------



## Majora (May 26, 2009)

Clicked every egg there.
U click mine?


----------



## Gnome (May 26, 2009)

Majora said:
			
		

> Clicked every egg there.
> U click mine?


Clicked yours, so can you click it back. C:


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 26, 2009)

click mine please i've just been away for 3 days


----------



## Draco Roar (May 26, 2009)

Dragon eggs, have been clicked.


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 26, 2009)

:gyroidconfused: how do i get pokemon? :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Silverstorms (May 26, 2009)

<<< Ditto

Thought that might help someone because Ditto can breed with anything.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> <<< Ditto
> 
> Thought that might help someone because Ditto can breed with anything.


Nice find Silver! I want a ditto...Get it to breed with a legendary


----------



## Silverstorms (May 26, 2009)

I can't find any rare eggs 

And I accidentily picked up a Bidoof egg. Ewwwwwww.


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

Lolfail.

=P

CLICK MAH EGGS. CLICK ROTOM EGG ESPECIALLY. =D


----------



## Silverstorms (May 26, 2009)

I've clicked yours Hub.

Plz click mine.


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

Clicked. =]


----------



## Silverstorms (May 26, 2009)

*insert lots of swear words here*

I clicked on the shelter by accident and look what I found 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No room in my party :'(


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> *insert lots of swear words here*
> 
> I clicked on the shelter by accident and look what I found
> 
> ...


LMFAO

xDDD

Hey, Where do you put Pokemon hatched already into?


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

HOLY *censored.2.0*. I SEE A BULBASAUR EGG IN THE SHELTER.

 :'(  No room.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.2.0*. I SEE A BULBASAUR EGG IN THE SHELTER.
> 
> :'(  No room.


MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Look what I haz in my pc


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....

I don't get it.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE A HATCHED BULBASAUR YOU NOOB!


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....

I no n00b.

I is Nub.

Hub teh nub.

>_>


----------



## Silverstorms (May 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine then. I changed it.


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yayz0rs.

I go Brawl nao. BAI


----------



## Silverstorms (May 26, 2009)

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZmN5BQNl

Easter Buneary!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> *insert lots of swear words here*
> 
> I clicked on the shelter by accident and look what I found
> 
> ...


What is it?


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/info/ZmN5BQNl
> 
> Easter Buneary!


That's pretty cool looking.


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rotom

I has one.  :veryhappy: 

Trikki!!

Clickz0rs?


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked them.
The old dude popped up too, didn't have enough room in my party. X_X


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2009)

Clickity

Please click mine!


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D= Sucks.

Clicked. =]


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 26, 2009)

Holy *censored.3.0*. I got Absol


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Holy *censored.3.0*. I got Absol


Lucky. >.>

CLICKZORS GARRETT. =]


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 26, 2009)

Too rare eggs FTW


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude the damn thing jumped around the page a crapped my pants tried to get it then got it and it left D=


----------



## Majora (May 26, 2009)

Ok,I clicked EVERY pokemon and dragon eggs.
My pc loads pokemons now .
Then please click mine.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 26, 2009)

Sorry guise I'll click later....I'm, swamped in clicks


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2009)

I made a basic forum where you can get some clicks for you eggs.

http://s1.zetaboards.com/Clickercave/index/

Join today! More to come soon!


----------



## Crenor402 (May 26, 2009)

WOOHOO! I got Pokemon eggs! Please click them...


----------



## Robin (May 27, 2009)

Clicked.

Please click mine!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

Look what I founded

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=10721


----------



## Robin (May 27, 2009)

Please clix my eggs.


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

CLICK. D=


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

Hub look

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=10721


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub look
> 
> http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=10721


Saw that.

ME WANTZ GROUDON!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GROUDON IS MINE!

Moltres and Entei suck  <_< 

I wonder what the two mystery pokemon are. With the fire/heat theme, I'd guess Heatran.


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Regice. =)


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

*Cough* This the Dragon thread *Cough*


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> *Cough* This the Dragon thread *Cough*


Read the title:

_now with pokemon eggs!_


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orlynao?


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZmV3ZwNk !!!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

Seen it....

Wally the Wailmer > Sandslash


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Seen it....
> 
> Wally the Wailmer > Sandslash


Nuh uh! Sandslash FTW! Also...that's a Sand_shrew_


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said Sandlash because I knew you liked it more.

Wally could KO Sandslash by rolling over it.

And if that fails there's always water moves...


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but Sandslash just has to look at Wally and Wally sees it's awesomeness and explodes!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's an idea.....

Wally used Seftdestruct! (can't learn Explosion, but neither can Sandslash )

Sandslash fainted!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Sandslash is invincitable invinicmable invincible!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No!!!!!!!!!

Wally is the Chuck Norris god of pokemon!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe so but Sandslash is the ultimate win! Wailmer epic fails.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sandslash is fat


----------



## Crenor402 (May 27, 2009)

LOL in this fight I am siding with Draco Roar. Sandslash is awesome! Wailmer is sucky.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 27, 2009)

Click mine please


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wailmer is fatter so is Wailord!



> LOL in this fight I am siding with Draco Roar. Sandslash is awesome! Wailmer is sucky.


 Ya see Silver?


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

Guys click mine!


----------



## Crenor402 (May 27, 2009)

Click mine too!! And how do you put eggs in the PC?


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> Click mine too!! And how do you put eggs in the PC?


You can't...I think.


----------



## Crenor402 (May 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Crenor402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then whats the point of the PC?


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For hatched pogeymonz...


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Crenor402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's correct!


----------



## Crenor402 (May 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Crenor402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooh! Clicky please!


----------



## watercat8 (May 27, 2009)

_Clicked! <small><small><small><small>lolz, 69</small></small></small></small>_


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 27, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> _Clicked! <small><small><small><small>lolz, 69</small></small></small></small>_


Oh God. >.>

I think I clicked everyone's in this page.


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 28, 2009)

PLEASE CLICK MAH EGGS I GOT THEM YESTERDAY THEY WILL DIE SOON!!!!!!!(in spoiler)


----------



## Majora (May 28, 2009)

I clicked them.
Spazmaster: They won


----------



## Majora (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for clicking guys!
My blue dragon hatched!


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

Click please. =D


----------



## Flame master (May 29, 2009)

ho

where is everyone


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

CLICK PLEASE! =]


----------



## Draco Roar (May 29, 2009)

Flame master said:
			
		

> ho
> 
> where is everyone


Clicking your eggs.  :smiletounge:  :eh:  :rofl:  :gyroid360:  :gyroidshake:  :llama:


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

WAILMER WILL DESTROY YOU ALL!!!!!!!1


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

FACE THE WRATH OF MY PORYGON AND I THINK SPIRITOMB!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 29, 2009)

*Facepalm* You all know Sandslash and Absol. Are Epic Win.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> *Facepalm* You all know Sandslash and Absol. Are Epic Win.


Sandslash is epic fail!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wai! Sandslash>Wailmer


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

OLO

Click. xDDDDD


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sycther > Wailer > Sandslash


----------



## Robin (May 29, 2009)

Clicks please.


----------



## Majora (May 30, 2009)

Okay, I clicked everything o the last two pages.
Nao, click my blue dragon!


----------



## Majora (May 30, 2009)

3 new eggs! Please click them all!


----------



## Majora (May 30, 2009)

Off Topic: Sandslash is cute butfails though


----------



## Lewis (May 30, 2009)

Click mine please <3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 30, 2009)

Click mine I'll click right back


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 31, 2009)

click my darg eggs plox


----------



## Draco Roar (May 31, 2009)

Majora said:
			
		

> Off Topic: Sandslash is cute butfails though


 fftopic:  No way. Sandslash, Absol and Charizard > The Pokemon world


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Majora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Latios and Suicune > Every other pokemon.


----------



## Lewis (May 31, 2009)

Just clicked Draco Roar, Silverstorms & #Garrett repay favor please ^^


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

Favor repayed.


----------



## Pokeman (May 31, 2009)

click mines! i clicked your!


----------



## Gnome (May 31, 2009)

click pl0x.


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Jun 1, 2009)

:gyroid360: plza clicka miya eggsa ahe :gyroid360:


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 1, 2009)

Click MINE PLEASE 1 DAY LEFT!!!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 1, 2009)

What do you mean "1 day left"?


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 1, 2009)

My Dragon eggs have 1 day left to live befor they die


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Jun 2, 2009)

please click mine!!!!


----------



## Majora (Jun 5, 2009)

Okydoky, I clicked the last two pages.
Click mine or they will


----------



## Majora (Jun 5, 2009)

*<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>DIE</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>*


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Jun 7, 2009)

please click mine they ain't got long leaved to live btw there in my 1st spoiler


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

Clickety clickety! Cleek mai pogeymanz pl0x!


----------



## Robin (Jun 7, 2009)

Please click!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

Clicked TKD's!


----------



## Majora (Jun 9, 2009)

There about to die!!!
Click them pleeeeeaaaaaase!!!!!!


----------



## Robin (Jun 10, 2009)

Please click my dragons. All clicks will be returned.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 10, 2009)

Click pl0x.


----------



## Robin (Jun 10, 2009)

Please Click. I will return the favor.


----------



## Majora (Jun 11, 2009)

Iclicked every in the lasttwo pages.


----------



## Majora (Jun 11, 2009)

OMG! I got a PaperDragon Egg!Pleaseclick it!THIS ONE HAS TO GROW!PLZPLZPLZPLZPLZ!!!










Oh,it


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2009)

pls click mine ill also click yours ^_^ http://dragcave.net/view/U7OI


----------



## Majora (Jun 12, 2009)

Clickednao CLICK MINE AGAIN!


----------



## moon soul (Jun 15, 2009)

please have a click at my eggs


----------

